# My 1st shetland, I think she is a classic



## maranatha minis (Mar 25, 2007)

She is 12 years old and was shown at one time I think form her manners. She is bred to a mini, not my fault, I just got her today. She is due very soon. I hope to show her late this year or next year for sure.

Her name is Masters Golden Bonnie's Pride, I think I will call her pride, she is my pride and joy now!! I still have the minis, but I have wanted a pony for a long time, they are so pretty!! I have always wante a horse this color, big or small. Any advise on ponies would be great!!! LIKE HOW TO SHOW HER?

thanks,

Shelley<><


----------



## kaykay (Mar 25, 2007)

congrats! what a pretty headed girl! definitely a classic imo

what are you wanting to show her in?? then we can all be more help


----------



## Leeana (Mar 25, 2007)

Deff classic ..very pretty.

I would say she is more Foundation in type, she looks more heavier boned to me IMO. How tall is she? I would have to say she is the foundation type, i would see if you can get her a foundation seal if you plan to show her. She looks shorter and stockier.

I have found that the shetlands are much easier keepers then my minis. Takes less grain to meet their needs, but being that she is a broodmare i would keep her on a good amount of grain now and while the foal is with her so she doesnt 'get down'. They are extremely smart too!

I like her face





Congrats :aktion033:


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 25, 2007)

her papers say she is 43 inches, she doesn't seem that big but they measure ponies different. I would probobly start her out just in halter, she seems to know how to do that alittle. I don't plan to breed her since I only have minis, besides her. I was reading about ponies some on the AMHR/ASPC site, not much info there. any help other than showing would be greatly appreciated. I was jumping the gun so to speak about that. She is waxing now, she was put with a mini stallion April 8, 2006. I need all the pony info I can get!! I am excited about having a pony, I have wanted one for a few years, since I started showing minis and saw them at a show.

thanks for all your help to come,

Shelley<><


----------



## alphahorses (Mar 25, 2007)

Very pretty color.

You can show Classics (or foundations) in halter pretty much the way you do miniatures with the same type of halter. Biggest difference is that they body clip the pony like you would a mini, but most don't do as much shaving on the nose/eyes/etc as people do for minis.

Most show Classic's slightly stretched. Just don't overstretch them... once they learn to stretch, a lot of them love to do it and will stretch out too far 

I think you'll have a lot of fun with her :bgrin

Don't forget that the foal can be registered with the new pony registry if you're willing to do the work to DNA the mare.


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 25, 2007)

"Don't forget that the foal can be registered with the new pony registry if you're willing to do the work to DNA the mare."

Cool I haven't thought of that!! Thanks for the help.

Shelley<><


----------



## Erica (Mar 26, 2007)

> I have found that the shetlands are much easier keepers then my minis. Takes less grain to meet their needs, but being that she is a broodmare i would keep her on a good amount of grain now and while the foal is with her so she doesnt 'get down'. They are extremely smart too!


See I have found it the other way around.....

Most shetlands are more naturally "active" ( I guess would be the word...) and I have found I feed them almost double what I feed my miniatures I have up showing, and I feed them quite a bit too...


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup, I agree with Erica. The minis here seem to thrive on air, but the shetlands I feed 2-3x the amount I feed the minis. :lol:


----------



## Karen S (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon Shelley,

You have a nice Classic Mare, unfortunately she doesn't qualify for a Foundation seal due to the fact that she has an Americana pony (B & L Music Man) in her third generation. If you breed her at a later date you could look for a nice Classic stallion that would complement her body type and features.

Right now you can show her in the Senior Classic Mare classes 46" & Under, you can show her in color, you could drive her if she is broke to drive (Country Pleasure or Pleasure depending on her movement), Showmanship, Hunter, Jumper, and Obstacles.

Let us know what type of foal she has and you can register it in the new National Show Pony division. You will need to DNA her and the baby.

Again, Congrats on your new addition.

Karen


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks every one for the kind words. I am so suprised she is so sweet!! Everyone around here says they have never seen a "sweet" shetland. I guess they mean the old highland type. After the baby is born I will see what she can do as far as jumping, obstacle and maybe driving. Is she to old to train to drive?

I can't wait for the baby. should be anytime according to the info I got. thanks agian for the kind words about her.

Shelley<><

PS she needs a barn name, any suggestions???


----------



## Sheryl (Mar 26, 2007)

I think she is very pretty. Is "Bonnie" too boring of a barn name for you?

We had Shetlands growing up and while they all had different personalities, they certainly didn't earn the "mean" reputation some people subscribe to them. Ours were mostly cast offs and give aways and they were all sweet once they weren't being abused or neglected (although smart, mischevious and curious which can and did sometimes lead to trouble).


----------



## JennyB (Apr 2, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Shelley Congratulations on your first Shetland...and what a pretty gal she is :aktion033:

A nice classic mare of one of my favorite dilute colors, Palomino!

I would show her halter, in solid color classes and if she enjoys it, obstacle...She looks like she would be a great driving mare. I would suggest while she has her foal this year, go to a few Classic Shetland shows in your area and pick up what the exhibitors are wearing and doing, and how they show their ponies...and just enjoy her...

Great bloodlines!

My pick nic is Goldie :aktion033:

My best,

Jenny


----------

